

DTrace for Linux - brendangregg
http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2011/10/05/dtrace-for-linux-2/

======
sophacles
Seriously, it's about time...

~~~
aaronblohowiak
unfortunately, it doesn't look like we'll get the full experience.

~~~
limgad
Some features are better than no features.

I hate that I can't use dtrace in Linux, and i haven't had the time to check
out system tap yet.

So yeah, this is a good thing as far as I am concerned.

------
krakensden
Does anyone know the status of Systemtap these days? Last time I checked it
seemed to only work on Fedora, with hardly any documentation.

On a related note, I seriously doubt that playing license games gives Oracle
any advantage at all. Single vendor, single distribution *nix projects have a
tendency to wither, die, and get left behind.

~~~
ldng
Well, it is only pushed by RedHat (hence the adoption by Fedora only) so
progress is slow. But steady I'd say. There are patch for a lots of server and
SystemTap seems compatible with Dtrace entrypoints so I guess the thing now is
to document it better.

A "state of the Union" document and good documentation and example would
indeed be very welcome. It's a very promising and underestimated piece of
technology. I'm really enthusiastic about it but I didn't take the time to
study it yet.

~~~
sciurus
I haven't studied it either, but for the curious the documentation is at
<http://sources.redhat.com/systemtap/documentation.html>

